# do axolotls get lonely on their own?



## siena (Nov 13, 2007)

ive just put a deposit down on a beautiful white one and she/he looked so happy in the pet store huddled up with his 2 friends i feel bad putting it in a tank all on its own......


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

dont think they do, nop.


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

they dont mind being on their own, but there communal so like a bit of companionship


----------



## Reptile-jon (Mar 26, 2007)

if anyone can get one big enough i'd keep george, but with a girly i don't want him to be sad


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

nice setup there mate


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i would think it would be fine alone.


----------



## Reptile-jon (Mar 26, 2007)

rob-stl-07 said:


> nice setup there mate


thanks its all for sale :mf_dribble:

(ps the tank is cleaner and i don't use gravel anymore)


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

how much is it?


----------



## Drummerkid (Sep 24, 2007)

-post Deleted-


----------

